# Algae eaters?



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

I've read somewhere that nerite snails are good algae eaters and will not eat plants. Does anyone know if this is true or not?

Also has anyone heard of or had experience with the blue amur or taiwan bitterling being a good algae eater?

Thanks!!!


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

with nerites, they are some of the best cleaners out there, just dont get them with a rimless tank, they like to climb out


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a nerite snail and he was very good at cleaning algae, but he pooped a lot and ate my anubias. Maybe I didn't have enough algae for him to eat, but he only targeted the anubias and left all the other plants alone.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Atom said:


> I had a nerite snail and he was very good at cleaning algae, but he pooped a lot and ate my anubias. Maybe I didn't have enough algae for him to eat, but he only targeted the anubias and left all the other plants alone.


anubias will get green spot algae if you do not dose enough phosphates, so likely it was targetting that, damaging the leaves in the process


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys!!!
No one had experience with the blue amur or taiwan bitterling being a good algae eater?
They're a good looking fish too

http://www.azgardens.com/images/Product/large/1094.jpg


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> anubias will get green spot algae if you do not dose enough phosphates, so likely it was targetting that, damaging the leaves in the process


Thanks. I will remember that for next time.


----------

